#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  recovered file but unreadable format!!urgent!!

## jamesjaelisa

When I took out my flash drive and put it back in last night, some files were lost??? very strange! so i used some data recovery programs and i recovered some files that went missing from my flash drive but all but 1 were in unreadable format!

They would show up in bizare shapes and characters and I couldnt do anything to format it into the write encoding!!! Is this just permanently damaged or is there something I can do????


Please comment and suggest! GREATLY APPRECIATE IT if this thing gets fixed!!!

----------


## macropod

Cross-posted at: http://www.msofficeforums.com/word/1...at-urgent.html (where it's been answered)

See *Forum Rule #8*:
 Don't cross-post without a link. Cross-posting is when you post the same question in other forums on the web. You'll find people are disinclined to respond to cross-posts because they may be wasting their time solving a problem that has been solved elsewhere. We prefer that you not cross-post at all, but if you do (and it's unlikely to go unnoticed), you MUST provide a link (copy the url from the address bar in your browser) to the cross-post. Expect cross-posts without a link to be closed.

----------


## jamesjaelisa

hey thanks for the help but I recovered this lost/hidden/damaged/currupted file through a program called virtual lab data recovery

----------

